# 1 1/2 year project



## Rolland (Jan 1, 2010)

I know its not an engine but I thought I would post a couple of photos anyway. I finished it up last night (my idea of a new years party). I have since found that building model engines is a great way to keep sane when starting a project like this. Anyway if need be you can remove it if it is in the wrong site.


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice job there!!!


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice, does it work?


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Jan 1, 2010)

very impressive work :bow:


----------



## black85vette (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome job. Does not have to be an engine to show excellent machine work. Impressive.  :bow:


----------



## Rolland (Jan 1, 2010)

noitoen
Yes it is fully functional thats what took so long to get right.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice! Is that the .22LR kit? ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 1, 2010)

Very well done!
Now, lets see it "running".

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 1, 2010)

I've always wanted to build a Gatling Gun.

Superb.


----------



## shred (Jan 1, 2010)

2nd-- one is on my list one of these days too. Very nice. What caliber & plans?


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 1, 2010)

shred  said:
			
		

> 2nd-- one is on my list one of these days too. Very nice. What caliber & plans?


my first thought was that it was this one: http://www.gatlingguns.net/index.htm


----------



## gmac (Jan 1, 2010)

Rolland;
Beautiful work! The brass looks more like a satin finish than a high polish - or is that just the camera effect. I prefer a satin look and wonder how it was achieved? Hope I haven't insulted you and it is polished :big: not my intent believe me! 
Nice to see the metal/wood mix for a change, seems to add a lot of character to the piece.

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Rolland (Jan 1, 2010)

to answer a couple of questions
1. yes it works altho I have not been to the range since it has been fully assembled
2. It is an RG-G .22 caliber and has rifled barrels.
3. The brass has been polished to remove the tooling marks but seems to retain the satin finish, and it will most likely stay satin for now.


----------



## shred (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice. I've been thinking the RG-G is the one I'd build as well.


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Rolland,

Did you make the barrels or buy them?


----------



## Seanol (Jan 2, 2010)

It doesn't have to be an engine to show true craftsmanship!

A beautiful job and meticulous work!

Can you get a video of the range test when you go?

Sean


----------



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful build Rolland! :bow:

*NO chance* of that being removed. 

I received the plans for that gun about 5 years ago.
Sorry guys, it is copyright protected material so I will not upload it.
A friend I worked with built one to those plans and it operates perfectly.
He spent 2 years building it. A "Brick" of .22 Long Rifle ammunition contains
500 rounds and on average costs about $30 USD. I'm not sure if he spent
more money on building it or shooting it. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures Rolland!

Rick


----------



## Jim E (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful build Rolland
I too have those plans and now have all the raw materials to get started. Did you gather the raw materials on your own or did you get the raw material package from Paul? Ought to be fun at the range at 600 RNDS per minute. Have you thought about making the broadwell feed for it? If you Google RG-G, the website will come up and there are 3 video's on the home page of this gun firing.

Jim


----------



## steamer (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautifully done.....Looks right too!

Dave


----------



## nightborn (Jan 2, 2010)

it is looking amazing ! 
Congratulations! 
I like this machines !!!!


----------



## Rolland (Jan 2, 2010)

Jim E
I bought the material as I needed it, there are some pretty expensive pieces there so as I got the money I would buy some stock. The biggest draw back to making one of these is the cost of the brass. for example the wheel hubs were over $200 for the material, You can make a tripod and cut down on that cost. I think by purchasing all the material new it cost over $1500 to make. That does not take in to consideration buying a new RT, vise, and small tooling I "had to have". ;D


----------



## pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Very,Very nice job, I think it's posted on the right forum, After all, It is a multi cylinder engine useing single direction expendable pistons. Here in Canaduh WE are not allowed to build such things, I guess the powers that be are worried we might hold up a bank or something with a model gatling gun. Or maybe we would use too much ammunition that the criminals need for their machine guns. I'd love to build one of those if it was legal here.

Pete


----------



## nkalbrr (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful work.Have fun at the range


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 21, 2010)

Is is legal to sell something like that? in the US that is. juist wondering if there is a market for them. I would imagine someone might pay quit a bit for something like that.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2010)

It is illegal to sell privately manufactured "modern" firearms in the USA.
The term "modern", includes any arms that fire self contained cartridge 
ammunition. To do that legally, the manufacturer must hold a valid
Licensee to Manufacture Firearms, issued by the BATF.

The BATF would not see a difference between a hobbyist and
a manufacturer.

Rick


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 21, 2010)

I must be considered a machine gun. how can ANYONE own it?


kel


----------



## nemoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I spoke to someone at Cabin Fever about that. Because it is not automatic and needs to be manually cranked it is considered a single shot gun. Go figure. Very nice job.  Thm: I would love to have/make one. 

Craig


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2010)

It is not a machine gun.
It is not even considered a semiautomatic firearm.
One barrel fires one round. There for it is in fact a single shot gun.

Up until about 10 years ago, I held a Low Explosives Users Licensee 
that was issued by the BATF. The interview and inspection required to
get that licensee was pretty intense. It's funny how the laws are written.
I had to have a licensee to buy, posses and store high power model rocket
motors, but anyone over the age of 21 with a photo ID can legally purchase
dynamite by filling out a couple pages of paper work.
scratch.gif 

Rick


----------



## Jim E (Jan 21, 2010)

The guy that I bought my plans from (same as Rolland), also sells the gun completed for $10,900. It has to be shipped to a licensed gun dealer where you can pick it up.

Jim


----------



## rake60 (Jan 21, 2010)

The owner of the company that my wife works for holds a Federal Firearms License.
He offered me an exorbitant amount to build him one of these.

*Note: 
That is NOT a picture of something that I built!
It was made by one of our esteemed members.*






We did at that time check into the legalities of me making it and selling it to him.
When I found out what a Firearms Manufactures License cost, I told him to make 
it himself! 

On a different occasion, a guy at work showed me a few pages of prints for some
very small parts. I studied the prints for a day and told him that I could make them.
Considering materials and time, $120. What are they for? 
He said they were the parts to make his Glock Model 19 pistol full automatic.
I handed the prints back to him and in a round about way, suggested he go 
elsewhere.

Rick


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Looking great !!!


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 28, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL ROLLAND !! :bow: :bow:

Do you have any build pictures ? I'm sure all of us would like to see how the build went 



			
				rake60  said:
			
		

> *Note:
> That is NOT a picture of something that I built!
> It was made by one of our esteemed members.*



Marv has his talented fingers in everything LOL 

Here's a few more pix of that and more of Marv's creations :

http://www.schsm.org/html/marv_klotz.html

Mike


----------



## NickG (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow,

Very nice guy, a little different to the norm! :bow: I work for a company that makes the full size jobbies so very interesting for me!

Nick


----------



## Rolland (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow is right :bow:, I would love to build a gun like that. Are there any plans floating around. It would make a nice addition to the collection of 1917,1919 and M2 builds I have finished. 
I have some pictures of the progress if they don't mind me putting more photos on here.


----------



## CrewCab (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice work Rolland 8)

Of course if we even considered making something like that over here the "thought police" would be round immediately to quash the notion 

I do like Marv's deck gun too   excellent attention to detail both of you :bow:

CC


----------

